# Tile identification



## Rdw125 (Jul 3, 2021)

Evening everyone,

Ive been trying to get some replacement tiles for our roof but haven’t been able to identify what ones we need, I was told they were regent but the profile isn’t quite the same, anyone got any ideas?

many thanks in advance


----------



## urethaneroofer (Jul 2, 2009)

Monier Elbana ?


----------

